
Four months in: Windows 8 adoption is almost at a standstill - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/149762-four-months-in-windows-8-adoption-is-almost-at-a-standstill
======
SlipperySlope
The bottom line ...

"This situation must surely pose a bit of a problem to Microsoft, which
desperately needs an operating system that will grab the company by the balls
and successfully insert it into mobile market. Windows and Office are cash
cows for now, but the desktop market has started to contract — slowly at
first, but it will accelerate. With the mobile market exploding, Windows Phone
failing to grab significant market share on the smartphone, and minuscule
tablet market share for Windows 8, it doesn’t look good for Microsoft."

